# Asus VS248H 24 Zoll Monitor Absegnung



## PcGamer512 (15. Juli 2013)

Wollte nur mal schnell eine Absegnung von dem Monitor haben un habe 2 fragen noch offen.
1.ISt das Display matt?
2.Sind da alle Kabel bei oder brauche ich noch bestimmte KAbel?

Zu fein zum antworten brauche hilfe hab ich gesagt

LOL kann mir ma bitte einer helfen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. Juli 2013)

Ja das Display des VS248H ist matt.
Ein HDMI Kabel müsste mitgeliefert sein.
Wofür brauchst du den Monitor? Wäre ein IPS Panel denkbar?
Wie groß ist dein Budget?


----------



## PcGamer512 (15. Juli 2013)

Mein Budget leigt bei max 178-180€ und nicht mehr.
Der bildschirm ist eig nur fürs zocken und etwas surfen
mir kommt es hauptsächlich auf die Reaktionszeit an und mattes display natürlich.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. Juli 2013)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Mein Budget leigt bei max 178-180€ und nicht mehr.
> Der bildschirm ist eig nur fürs zocken und etwas surfen
> mir kommt es hauptsächlich auf die Reaktionszeit an und mattes display natürlich.


 
Eine höhere Reaktionszeit resultiert ja "lediglich" in stärkere Schlieren.
Wesentlich wichtiger ist zum Gamen der Inputlag.
IPS Monitore haben eine etwas stärkere Schlierenbildung, dafür jedoch deutlich knalligere, originalgetreuere Farben.
Die P/L Tips bis 200€ sind der IPS235P (gemessene Reaktionszeit: 13 ms; ergonomischer Fuß), IPS237L (gemessene Reaktionszeit: 11 ms; labiler, starrer Fuß)
 und U2312HM (gemessene Reaktionszeit: 13 ms, noch stabilerer Fuß als IPS235P und 3 Jahre Garantie).


----------



## titusfox (15. Juli 2013)

hm bin genau wie PcGamer512 auf der suche in dieser Preisklasse und zum zocken. was währe denn jetzt am idealsten von diesen monitoren?

24 zoll währe schon toll.

der IPS237L sieht optisch auf denn bildern sehr geil aus ist der empfehlenswert`?

edit: vielleicht eine doofe frage aber sehe grade das viele eine nur einen vga anschluß haben ,ist dvi nicht aktueller und vielleicht besser?
da analog und digital? oder merkt man davon nichts

danke


----------



## mr.4EvEr (16. Juli 2013)

VGA ist nurnoch zum Anschließen an sehr alte Grafikkarten gedacht.
DVI, HDMI und Displayport sind alle drei Digital und somit im Gegensatz zu VGA verlustfrei. 

Der IPS237L ist zum Gamen absolut geeignet und bietet eine gemessene Reaktionszeit von 11 ms, allerdings einen starren und sehr labilen Fuß und keine VESA Bohrungen.
Der IPS235P hat eine Reaktionszeit von 13ms, dafür einen ergonomischen Fuß.

Falls du dein Budget auf knapp über 200€ erhöhen könntest, würdest du die besser Fusionierung aus beidem erhalten:
LG Electronics Flatron 24EB23PY-B schwarz, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Testbericht: PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron 24EB23PY-W(Prad.de testet sehr professionell und hat auch bereits den IPS235P und IPS237L getestet )
Der 24EB23PY hat 24", ein Seitenverhältnis von 16:10, eine gemessene Reaktionszeit von 9 ms, einen höhenverstellbaren Fuß (auch wenn dieser noch etwas flexibler sein müsste), VESA Bohrungen,
im Gegensatz zum IPS235P/IPS237L 3 Jahre Garantie und eine bessere Pixelfehlerklasse.
Die Helligkeitsverteilung war bei Prad.de auch deutlich besser, hier müssen wir aber erstmal abwarten wie stark die Produktionsschwankungen sind.
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-lg-24eb23py-w.html


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juli 2013)

Moin!



> Zu fein zum antworten brauche hilfe hab ich gesagt


Noch immer macht der Ton hier die Musik! So was kannst du dir also in Zukunft sparen. 

Der Thread hier wird dicht gemacht, da du bereits drei andere parallel laufen hast. Ich werde alle Threads bis auf den ersten schließen. 
Denn so langsam geht hier die Übersicht verloren. Zudem sind Multi-Threads mit dem gleichen Thema, bei dir Gaming Monitor, nicht erwünscht. 

Hier gehts weiter:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/280023-24-zoll-monitor-bis-200-fuer-gaming-gesucht.html

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

